# Trial of Max Wielen



## diddyriddick (Mar 5, 2010)

Just an FYI. This is the trial transcript for Max Wielen, who was partially responsible for the execution of 50 who excaped from Stalag Luft III. Thought it quite interesting, personally.

Trial of Max Wielen and 17 Others: The Stalag Luft III Case. Part I. Law-Reports of Trials of War Criminals. United Nations War Crimes Commission, 1949


----------

